# They have to be kidding??



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't know where to post it, or if anyone would even be interested.  But I saw an ad on Julia Roberts and her family coming out of "hiding" (no I don't blame her for wanting to keep her family out of the limelight) and wanted to see what she was up to.  I've always loved her movies.

Anyway, they were headed to a huge party to support this famous surfer (who I never heard of) and his new line of clothing.  Here is his site.  I laughed outloud when I saw the prices.  wth??

http://www.outerknown.com/mens/t-shirts


----------



## Cookie (Sep 1, 2015)

The t-shirts are nice, but way too expensive.  They are organic cotton and hemp, but they shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

At least some of them have a pocket.  I'll NEVER buy any kind of a shirt unless it has at least ONE pocket; preferably TWO pockets.

But not from THAT company.  IMO  NO shirt should cost more than  $40 or $50. and you can get a very nice T-shirt for under $5 (coton).And I never buy clothing just for the label, unless its on sale.

Lees and Wrangler jeans are just as good as Levi's at much less the cost.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The t-shirts are nice, but way too expensive.  They are organic cotton and hemp, but they shouldn't cost that much.



Right, I figured the material was better environmentally etc., but how in the heck would anyone but the richest be able to afford them


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> At least some of them have a pocket.  I'll NEVER buy any kind of a shirt unless it has at least ONE pocket; preferably TWO pockets.
> 
> But not from THAT company.  IMO  NO shirt should cost more than  $40 or $50. and you can get a very nice T-shirt for under $5 (coton).And I never buy clothing just for the label, unless its on sale.
> 
> Lees and Wrangler jeans are just as good as Levi's at much less the cost.



I hear you falcon.  I guess I should dig a bit deeper on the materials they are using, as Cookie mentioned.  Cotton is my fave material.  I can't stand anything synthetic.  Well, I guess spandex is synthetic and I don't mind some of my stuff that's made out of that like leggings etc.  But no polyester, yetch


----------



## ndynt (Sep 1, 2015)

Like Falcon, no matter what the fabric is I do not believe there is a t-shirt worth over $100.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

I totally agree, forgot to mention that.  I read where the guy, Kelly Slater (surfing champ) got in a yelling fight with some people that thought the same thing we do about the price, geesh!  Here's the article.  I like where he says he was trying to point out what they are trying to do, the quality or something.  I can't remember now.  My opinion is, the rich will buy for the "brand" name:

http://wwd.com/eye/parties/kelly-slater-outerknown-fashion-party-10208444/


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2015)

I've noticed the better quality tops don't hold a stain like cheaper material will.  My husband and I both spill coffee on our shirts almost every day, especially if we take off in the car with a cup of joe. We would never pay even $50 for a shirt, much less $98.  While I am in the thrift stores looking for books my husband is usually over going through all the shirts and he often finds some good deals.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh right on Linda!  I am good at spotting quality items at a thriftstore. Name-brands I would never be able to afford new

I had a sweet, friend in Alabama that "goobered" on her shirt every time we went to lunch etc., LOL!  Funny, but I've done it a couple times myself lately


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

These products seem to be for the upscale market - trendy environmentally friendly materials, but not for the consumption of the general public.
As always the rich can afford the 'special' better stuff.  And when they get tired of it, it ends up in the thrift shops anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with Cookie, the products are for the upscale market and there are always folks who don't even look at the price tags, they buy for the brand.  I like natural materials that are environmentally friendly, but have to say the most I'd ever pay for a t-shirt is under $15.  Bought several pocket tees recently, and paid $10 for them.

  Many times in the past I'd buy packages of pocket tees, Fruit of the Loom or Hanes, for a fraction of the cost.  But lately, there's less selection of those, and they stick you with colors you wouldn't wear...so I'm back to buying them individually.  I don't care about the brands, they don't define me.  A couple of years ago I bought some nice pocket tees from Sears *Russell Athletics" brand, for $5 each.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I love all Fruit of the Loom products, especially the T-s that we have been wearing for many years. I would get a 3-pack for about $15.00, but they are getting more and more difficult to come by and they don't deliver to Canada online.  I'll check out Sears for the Russell Athletics T-s as my son's birthday is coming up and he is looking forward to a big supply of new T-shirts.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> These products seem to be for the upscale market - trendy environmentally friendly materials, but not for the consumption of the general public.
> As always the rich can afford the 'special' better stuff.  And when they get tired of it, it ends up in the thrift shops anyway.


Special perhaps, trendier...not usually "better", in my experience.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I just found some nice 100% cotton Fruit of the Loom men's Ts for my son on Amazon.ca (Prime) for about $6.00 each in a big variety of colors.  
Much better deal than those $98 ones.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I just found some nice 100% cotton Fruit of the Loom men's Ts for my son on Amazon.ca (Prime) for about $6.00 each in a big variety of colors.
> Much better deal than those $98 ones.




:encouragement:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Cookie, the products are for the upscale market and there are always folks who don't even look at the price tags, they buy for the brand.  I like natural materials that are environmentally friendly, but have to say the most I'd ever pay for a t-shirt is under $15.  Bought several pocket tees recently, and paid $10 for them.
> 
> Many times in the past I'd buy packages of pocket tees, Fruit of the Loom or Hanes, for a fraction of the cost.  But lately, there's less selection of those, and they stick you with colors you wouldn't wear...so I'm back to buying them individually.  I don't care about the brands, they don't define me.  A couple of years ago I bought some nice pocket tees from Sears *Russell Athletics" brand, for $5 each.



I hear you seabreeze, if I do get to buy new, it's usually from Walmart, or maybe tj max, cheaper places, as long as it's cotton.  I know you are right on about the rich and them not "having" to even look at a price tag


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

One word:  INSANE PRICES


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm hunting for online T-shirts for my son again after learning that the Fruit of the Looms have changed and aren't so nice and soft anymore and shrink a lot, according to the reviews, and all the other brands seem iffy in other ways. They have to be tall, black 100% cotton with no pocket.  I might get lucky at our Mountain Equipment Co-op summer clearance.

I can see why those nice Fair Trade organic cotton T-s that probably fit, feel and look fantastic cost $98 a shot now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'm hunting for online T-shirts for my son again after learning that the Fruit of the Looms have changed and aren't so nice and soft anymore and shrink a lot, according to the reviews, and all the other brands seem iffy in other ways. They have to be tall, black 100% cotton with no pocket.  I might get lucky at our Mountain Equipment Co-op summer clearance.
> 
> I can see why those nice Fair Trade organic cotton T-s that probably fit, feel and look fantastic cost $98 a shot now.



I always liked Eddy Bauer stuff Cookie, you might try them?? Denise


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2015)

Silliness never ends.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I always liked Eddy Bauer stuff Cookie, you might try them?? Denise



Oh, I forgot about them.  Thanks Denise, I'll take a look and see what they have.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Oh, I forgot about them.  Thanks Denise, I'll take a look and see what they have.



I bought some tshirts there on sale, and those lasted so many years, and held their color & shape, nice, heavy cotton


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

Denise, I think I found some T's at $10 each, exactly what I was looking for -- now to place my order, and they deliver to Canada.  thanks again!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm so happy if I helped you cookie!!  That's awesome!!


----------

